
Ask HN: Building apps for Apple devices in 2020 - mebinrobin
As someone new to Swift, what technologies do you use or recommend when it comes to building apps for iOS, iPadOS and macOS since cross platform apps using SwiftUI seems to be a thing now.<p>Are UIKit&#x2F;AppKit still the preferred way? Electron on MacOS and UIKit on iOS&#x2F;iPadOS?
======
throw03172019
If you are only building an app for Apple products, you should stick with
native macOS apps. Electron is _acceptable_ for cross platform apps. You will
get a lot of benefits of sharing code if you do build native for iOS/iPadOS
and macOS.

~~~
bradknowles
With respect, no — electron is not acceptable.

You’re bundling a complete copy of the chrome browser into your code. How many
copies of chrome do you think one person needs?

If you’re going to do that, then you should just build a web page and host it
on your own site, and let people use whatever browser they want to access your
site.

